# Hesitation / P0134 and P0132 code



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My experience with bad gas is that I've had to have the fuel system cleaned out to clear all the codes.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I recommend 91+ , tune or no tune


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

OBD-II Trouble Code: P0134 Oxygen 02 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank I Sensor 1)

This adds up so looks like I just need an oxygen sensor


----------

